

What would a poverty map of India look like? - ad93611
http://datastories.in/blog/2013/04/09/what-would-a-poverty-map-of-india-look-like/

======
NateDad
What's amazing to me is that a _bicycle_ is considered an asset. I can't
imagine being so poor as to not be able to own a bicycle... not owning a radio
is almost worse, but at least a bicycle doesn't require electricity.... and I
don't know how predominant radio is in India, but I would guess bicycle travel
is pretty damn common.

------
unhappyhippie
Where did you get the district map of India? I know jvectormap that has the
states[1] but it excludes the areas our government claims but does not
administer (aksai chin, pok) which might not be appreciated in official
circles.

[1] <http://jvectormap.com/maps/countries/india/>

~~~
intended
Really!

I've been looking at GIS options to get a good district level map, and now I
feel like I missed something obvious. Getting district maps has been a pain.

------
prakashk
The numbers for Hyderabad and Rangareddi districts in the state of Andhra
Pradesh (in South India) show 3.1% and 7.3% respectively. Considering that the
state capital and its metropolitan area are in these two districts, I expected
highest numbers of people owning said "assets". But these two had lower
numbers compared to other districts.

Then I came across the earlier post "We are the 5%"
(<http://datastories.in/blog/2013/04/01/indias-5-percent/>), which had a
similar map showing the "% of Households with TV, Computer, Phone and Vehicle,
by District". This map shows Hyderabad with 22.7% and Rangareddi with 15.8%.
These of course are more likely numbers.

Since TV and phone were among the lists of assets in both posts, the first set
of numbers should be more in line with the second set. How is this discrepancy
explained?

------
shared4you
Wondering what was the reason for choosing those 16%, 32% and 48% ? Why not
other bins?

------
justkez
It's great to see more D3 based mapping projects - it has made it really easy
for anyone to get hold of geospatial data and munge it with stats, all with
very little learning curve.

------
anuraj
Little more sensitivity of data would be helpful rather than the large bins -
like <5,5-10,10-20,20-30,30-40,40-50,50+ to get a proper picture.

------
jbattle
Is this particular distribution related to either the Mughal or British
invasions?

~~~
tathagata
In a way - note how the regions around the metropolitan cities of Bombay,
Madras, Calcutta and New Delhi (using the old names here) are all lightly
colored. These were and still remain the major trading and financial centers
of the country.

------
nos4A2
Anyone has a link to the Raw data? (the census data I guess)

~~~
shared4you
The author of TFA mentions it:
[http://www.censusindia.gov.in/2011census/hlo/District_Tables...](http://www.censusindia.gov.in/2011census/hlo/District_Tables/HLO_District_Tables.html)

It's all in PDF though.

EDIT: There's a 230 MB zip file here. Not sure what it contains:
<http://www.devinfolive.info/censusinfodashboard/>

~~~
nos4A2
Thanks You! missed that.. However I was hoping for un-aggregated(house level?)
data..

~~~
shared4you
I have no idea. There's another CSV file:
[http://www.devinfo.org/indiacensus2011/stock/data/CSV_DataFi...](http://www.devinfo.org/indiacensus2011/stock/data/CSV_DataFiles/en.zip)

which takes like 300 MB after unzipping. MS Excel couldn't load it ("Too many
rows and columns"). Heck, even Matlab failed to read the CSV. ("File format
not recognized")

